# Empathy - Flamingo



## jettero (1 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans mon entreprise on a principalement du Mac et du Linux, un peu de Windows mais rarement.

L'équipe qui travaille sur Debian utilise empathy pour communiquer (plutôt que de hurler à travers le bureau) mais du coup ceux qui sont sur Mac sont un peu exclus. Car il n'existe pas, à ma connaissance, d'empathy pour Mac.

J'ai tenté d'installer "Flamingo" pour Mac, mais je n'arrive pas le configurer. J'ai vu que le protocole est du XMPP, mais ça reste obscur pour la config.

Connaissez-vous une alternative à Empathy qui tournerait sur d'autres OS comme OSX ?

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2016)

Regarde cette page. Il y a un lien vers Jitsi, qui pourrait être ce que tu cherches.

Quelque chose m'intrigue, cependant : dans la mesure où le protocole utilisé est XMPP, tout client XMPP devrait convenir, non ?
Tu as ici un recensement de clients Jabber.


----------



## jettero (1 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Regarde cette page. Il y a un lien vers Jitsi, qui pourrait être ce que tu cherches.
> 
> Quelque chose m'intrigue, cependant : dans la mesure où le protocole utilisé est XMPP, tout client XMPP devrait convenir, non ?
> Tu as ici un recensement de clients Jabber.





bompi a dit:


> Regarde cette page. Il y a un lien vers Jitsi, qui pourrait être ce que tu cherches.
> 
> Quelque chose m'intrigue, cependant : dans la mesure où le protocole utilisé est XMPP, tout client XMPP devrait convenir, non ?
> Tu as ici un recensement de clients Jabber.



Merci pour les liens. Je les avais déjà explorés. En effet, ça m'intrigue aussi un peu car sur Debian, il se connecte automatiquement et recherche les autres qui sont à proximité sur le réseau. J'ai tenté d'utiliser Flamingo, mais il ne trouve rien sur le réseau et je ne sais comment le conf.

Je vais voir si je peux installer Jitsi sur Mac. 

Merci


----------



## Isdf (9 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, as tu essayé simplement dans l'application Messages sur ton Mac d'activer la messagerie bonjour. J'ai mon Mac qui voit mon ordi Linux Ubuntu quand empaty et Messages sont ouvert.
Après je n'ai jamais essayé de chatter entre les deux ordi et là je ne suis pas à la maison pendant plusieurs jours dès que je reviens j'essaye.



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Isdf (25 Avril 2016)

J'ai essayé et cela marche sans problème !!


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

